# MP3 Player?



## tekknique (Dec 30, 2002)

Hey Guys,

This might be a stupid question but.......

I have a radio in my car that plays CD and supports XM. I would like to be able to play my music from my PC. I'm looking to have about 10-20 gigs at my disposal while driving. The easy part is transferring the music from my PC to a portal device but I'm stuck at the portal device. Do I need to get an MP3 player? IPOD? A different radio? Do they make radios where I won't need something hanging from my radio? What is the best cost effective, long term, easy and comfortable way of going about this? Any help is appreciated and happy holidays. Thanks.

Tekk


----------



## firestormer (Sep 16, 2005)

Although Ipod offer a wide range a car devices such as what your talking about i probably wouldnt chose ipod because they practiclay force you to use iTunes and buy their muisc.

The best way to do it would be to buy an MP3 player with the Windows Play for Sure logo on the box. this means it plays protcted music and are generaly compatible with all media players.

You can get a line in fitted to you radio wich plugs straight into your headphone socket. this will generally appear someware out of the passengers footwell. You could then maybe use some sort of phone holder to hold your new mp3 plaers or just leave it in the coin tray or ash tray.

There are probably many types of car kits availiable form the vaious MP3 brands. But what ive described is probably the cheapest.

If your looking for a good MP3 player check out creatives Zen range


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

What about something like an OmniFi DMP1?

I have one (as well as a DMS1) but I haven't installed the DMP1 yet so I can't tell you how good it actually is...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000931HZA/103-2554907-9707061?v=glance&n=172282


----------



## Sazuki Metho (Dec 22, 2005)

i would say just get a new CD player in your car that supports MP3 CD's. each one will hold about 900 songs, and the scanning of the songs is easy if you buy a nice MP3 CD player.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Sazuki Metho said:


> i would say just get a new CD player in your car that supports MP3 CD's. each one will hold about 900 songs, and the scanning of the songs is easy if you buy a nice MP3 CD player.


Umm...900 songs? Never. More like 120.


----------



## Sazuki Metho (Dec 22, 2005)

maybe if you're buying cheap cds...but really ive seen them with 500 songs on them. maybe 900 was a bit of an overestimatation....o well. lol. they're still relatively cheap, and better than getting an ipod, in my opinion


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Sazuki Metho said:


> maybe if you're buying cheap cds...but really ive seen them with 500 songs on them. maybe 900 was a bit of an overestimatation....o well. lol. they're still relatively cheap, and better than getting an ipod, in my opinion


A CD is 650 Mb or 700 Mb depending on if you get 74 or 80 minute CD-Rs
An mp3 is, on average, 5.5 Mb.

Therefore a CD ussually holds between 115 and 130 songs.

DVDs on the other hand, will hold several hundred songs, as a single sided, single layered DVD is 4.7GB and would hold approximately 850 songs.


----------



## Sazuki Metho (Dec 22, 2005)

you sound very well informed...better than me. anyway im not here to get into an argument, just trying to help people out. but as you do sound well informed, can u go to the post i made this morning under "My new computer"? maybe you can tell me wot is wrong.


----------



## Gibble (Oct 10, 2001)

Sazuki Metho said:


> you sound very well informed...better than me. anyway im not here to get into an argument, just trying to help people out. but as you do sound well informed, can u go to the post i made this morning under "My new computer"? maybe you can tell me wot is wrong.


Allready posted there.

Also, I recommended to the mods it be moved to the hardware section, you'll get better help there


----------



## Sazuki Metho (Dec 22, 2005)

thx


----------



## teengeekgrrl (Apr 14, 2005)

My suggestion:

Get a 30 gig iPod, and from there there are several options as to what you can do. 

You can buy a small radio transmitter for your iPod for about thurty bucks. You plug it into the headphone jack, set it on your dash next to the radio, set the station on the transmitter, and tune the FM radio to that station. It's not the best quality (FM) but if you don't want something hanging from your radio then it should work fine. 

I have also seen something that plugs into the headphone jack and then into a sideways tape player... but you didn't mention a tape player, you might not get good sound, and you'd have something hanging from your radio. 

I'm sure there are other options, but that's all I know. 

Good luck.


----------



## teengeekgrrl (Apr 14, 2005)

firestormer said:


> Although Ipod offer a wide range a car devices such as what your talking about i probably wouldnt chose ipod because they practiclay force you to use iTunes and buy their muisc.
> 
> The best way to do it would be to buy an MP3 player with the Windows Play for Sure logo on the box. this means it plays protcted music and are generaly compatible with all media players.
> 
> ...


You have to use iTunes, but you don't HAVE to buy their music  It's easy to import music into iTunes. The option is right there under File.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

No TGG. You do _not_ have to use itunes.
Just use iPodlinux to play your files or do the transferring. Not to mention you get all sortsa other linux goodies like games 
http://ipodlinux.org/Main_Page


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Since that doesn't work with the Videos yet, you can use a program called "Anapod Explorer" it is very cool.

PS. I'm looking for an MP3 player hook-on for a 1GB usb thumbdrive. Anyone know which ones to get?`


----------



## tdi_veedub (Jan 29, 2004)

A note about FM transmitters:

The iTrip sucks. It's very fragile and broke on me in about 2 weeks. It literally fell apart in my hands. It also draaaiiinnns the life from your pod's battery in a mere 2 hours.

FM transmitters (doesn't matter what brand) emit very weak signals and are easily overcome by a radio station or someone else's XM or Sirius radio(They transmit VERY STRONG signals for such small devices). If you live or work/play in a city with alot of FM congestion, FM transmitters will not be what you want.

Gibble's suggestion is the cleanest one. However, it would probably get stolen from my car. So if you live in a ghetto, or a neighbouhood with a bunch of yuppy kids that steal for fun, forget about it.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

My cousin's AirPlay2 worked great. The iPod lasted just as long as it would without it. All we have to do is put it right next to the stereo and click to a channel where there isn't any sound and boom, nice music coming outta the speakers.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

If anyone is doing some after Christmas shopping with some holiday money, I found a good way to get an mp3 player without paying just as much. It isn't large storage like iPods, but it costs less and can come in handy.

You get a 1GB USB flash drive (like a lexar or a sandisk) and then you get the MP3 player accessory for the particular product. (some you can even buy together, but look careful at sales on individual items, buying individually may save you $15 or more). Instead of paying extra for an FM tuner (which some people may want), a cheap alternative is to get a $1 (click button) FM radio from dollar tree. While this may be an inconvenience for some (two products), I say it is worth saving $30 or more for FM. The result doesn't take up much space, costs less than most MP3/FM players, and seems good.

I myself, have been enjoying my iPod greatly, which has plenty of space which great, and the main reason why I like it over other MP3 players. 1GB (or even 5GB) is just not enough for me, but is fine for my brother which is the person I'm getting the MP3 player accesory for (since we got a 1GB usb thumbdrive for Christmas). It can still store hours of music (if you encode lower quality).


----------



## teengeekgrrl (Apr 14, 2005)

iXneonXi said:


> No TGG. You do _not_ have to use itunes.
> Just use iPodlinux to play your files or do the transferring. Not to mention you get all sortsa other linux goodies like games
> http://ipodlinux.org/Main_Page


hehe, whoops.

Okay. For the average person who doesn't have eons of spare time, it is near impossible not to use iTunes.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

No, that person could use the pay Anapod explorer ($30). Quick and easy install.

PS, iPodLinux does not work on G5 (video) yet, and audio decompression is still a bit slow.


----------

